# U1 & U2 user settings?



## markj (Apr 29, 2012)

My D7000 has two user settings (U1 & U2) which are used for storing or saving a pre-configured set of instructions that can be called upon by simply rotating the mode dial. That part I understand, what is baffling is when would one use them? Excluding shooting into a photo light tent, where would one need to duplicate ones settings?

If you are using these, could you please tell me what instructions have you saved and for what application it is to be used.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 29, 2012)

On my compact camera I use User1 as the monochrome setting and User2 with the macro focus engaged.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

U1 has everything set to manual.  Manual exposure, aperture, shutter speed, white balance, ISO.........

U2 is basically the same as P, except for custom white balance.


U2 is for 'snapshots'.  U1 is for when I give a damn.


----------



## markj (Apr 29, 2012)

Sparky, Why would you have to set all manual settings U1? I'm guessing you use manual 90% of the time, wouldn't your camera be set to manual anyways?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

markj said:


> Sparky, Why would you have to set all manual settings U1? I'm guessing you use manual 90% of the time, wouldn't your camera be set to manual anyways?



"M" may not always mean manual WB or ISO. Programming it in U1 keeps me from having to set it that way.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2012)

Use them for where ever you might shoot a lot and the lighting doesn't change.


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm canon side, but we've similar features on some of our bodies as well. Personally I use them for a variety of different situations and how you use them will depend somewhat on the complexity of the camera and the custom options present - as well as your typical shooting subjects.

For example I have mine setup to:
Custom 1 - my macro mode - FPS is set to 4 instead of 8 (flash can't keep up with 8 in a burst) - mode is manual - ISO 200 - 1/200sec - f13 are the default starting settings. 

Custom 2 - wildlife grabshot - FPS 8 - ISO 400 - 1/400sec - and I'd have to check the aperture. Plus I've fiddled with some of the AF  options to move them outside of their default values to get best performance


In general just set them to suitable fast setting for when you want to shoot. If you find you don't change much/anything of the background settings or custom options then they will probably be of lesser use for you. If, however, you are often using lots of custom settings for key shoots then you can use the custom modes to at least let you start a shoot without having to re-set all the values and variables each time. 
Remember you can change the values in the custom mode at any point so you are not locked into shooting them unless you then save them as the new defaults.


----------

